# question about capacitor bank.



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

boots 211 said:


> I had a service call to a nursing home, maintence man reports having electrical problems throughout building. I find they seem to be having some low voltage readings. At their fire alarm panel they had 109 volts and alarm weren't reset. I checked at panel boxes at other end of building and find reading of 114/116/117 with 200v ph/ph. This is a 120/208 service. I then notice outside that a fuse feeding a capacitor bank was blown. Penelec was then contacted. I believe primary voltage to be 12kv. My question is if the capacitor is off line would that create a low voltage condition?


It shouldn't. Your voltage readings are not low enough to matter. 5% is not enough to cause these problems, the cause lies eleswhere IMO. BTW I'd get rid of the capacitor banks, they can cause far more trouble than they solve. Power factor correction capacitors should be reserved for known low power factor problems and only for large loads such as chillers where the capacitors are installed at the load and sized for the particular load they are intended to correct. Overcorrection to create a leading power factor can be the source of a problem. If the owner did not pay a penalty on their electric bill for low power factor, there is little or nothing to be gained by having them even if they are not a cause of trouble.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Install a sperm bank


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Install a sperm bank


Ask Frasbee to regurgitate the first few donations.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

jza said:


> Ask Frasbee to regurgitate the first few donations.


Why? Next time you fart will be the motherload.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Why? Next time you fart will be the motherload.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## zeeshan kha (Dec 21, 2012)

unknown condition


----------

